# Thank you for the forum,but I thought it was U.K. based



## infoman (Jan 26, 2016)

I am not being critical,but I wish we had a similar forum for those based in the U.K. 
Can any one based in the U.K. point me in the direction of a senior citizen forum/message board?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Debby (Jan 26, 2016)

Can I suggest doing a Google search like:  UK seniors forum?  You might come up with something that way.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes we do have quite a few UK based forums ..I'll send you a PM..


----------



## imp (Jan 26, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we do have quite a few UK based forums ..I'll send you a PM..



Do you subscribe to any of them, Dolly?   imp


----------



## infoman (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you to all those who sent me private messages.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2016)

infoman said:


> I am not being critical,but I wish we had a similar forum for those based in the U.K.
> Can any one based in the U.K. point me in the direction of a senior citizen forum/message board?
> Thanks in advance.



Damned insult!

Think I'm as cranky as some of these Yanks?

(Only kidding guys!)


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 26, 2016)

infoman said:


> I am not being critical,but I wish we had a similar forum for those based in the U.K.
> Can any one based in the U.K. point me in the direction of a senior citizen forum/message board?
> Thanks in advance.



How dare you...we are not good enough?

LOL. Just kidding,you must stick around now,I demand it


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 26, 2016)

As an American living in the land of God's chosen people, I understand perfectly.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

I found it! I remembered the name of one of the hyper active members...Mr. Ploppy. Here's a link to a group I used to be on. Real nice people and UK based, but I was way out of place with cultural references. 
over50sforum .com


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I wish I still remembered the group I used to be on. Real nice people but I was way out of place with cultural references.



FriendlyVikingsForum.com?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

See above


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I found it! I remembered the name of one of the hyper active members...Mr. Ploppy. Here's a link to a group I used to be on. Real nice people and UK based, but I was way out of place with cultural references.
> over50sforum .com



I remember THAT forum....   Nice folks?   Not very friendly to Yanks at all...   I left.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

Well that was it...if you were American people had a tendency to ignore you.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 26, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> As an American living in the land of God's chosen people, I understand perfectly.



:goodone::rofl1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Well that was it...if you were American people had a tendency to ignore you.



Ignore you?   Heck.. I wish...  They were just plain out and out rude...  I would NEVER recommend that forum to an American.  Let's amend rude to hostile..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2016)

We almost have one here.  Have you noticed?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

^ :laugh: 

Falcon, you are bad!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2016)

Well AC, I'm trying my best to get over it.  nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

Poor Falcon, licking your wounds, however as one of the overseas outsiders I did think you were leading with your chin on this one
https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...assing-this-on-Don-t-kill-the-messenger/page2

They didn't really shoot the messenger but the message was pretty much shredded as you probably expected it to be.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2016)

Warri, That was a different thread.  This is about  folks living in England and their differences in language
and philosophies.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh. Must take a look.
Anyway, don't let it get you down.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

I was on a UK based forum for a few months.  Very nasty folks.  I left.  Some were furious that as an American living in Scotland I was allowed to vote for Scottish independence.  I prefer the mix we have here from several countries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Warri, That was a different thread.  This is about  folks living in England and their differences in language
> and philosophies.



Falcon, I live in the UK but do not live in England.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

Totally off topic here Ameriscot but I was wondering if you still sound American or have you picked up the Scottish accent?


----------



## Manatee (Jan 26, 2016)

We speak different dialects of the same language.  Sometimes that can be fun in itself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Totally off topic here Ameriscot but I was wondering if you still sound American or have you picked up the Scottish accent?



I was 48 when I moved to Scotland.  Far too old for my accent to change. I am less loud and less nasal and speak more slowly. Hubby says I have rounder O's. My vocabulary has changed.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I was 48 when I moved to Scotland.  Far too old for my accent to change. I am less loud and less nasal and speak more slowly. Hubby says I have rounder O's. My vocabulary has changed.



I bet your family notice the difference. I have a friend who migrated from Scotland 30 years ago and the minute she opens her mouth you can tell where she's from. Whenever she goes back to Scotland her family give her heaps about sounding like an Aussie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> I bet your family notice the difference. I have a friend who migrated from Scotland 30 years ago and the minute she opens her mouth you can tell where she's from. Whenever she goes back to Scotland her family give her heaps about sounding like an Aussie.



Actually my family claims I sound the same. It's people in Scotland who say they've noticed a subtle change but can't pinpoint it.

My brother in law moved to Oz from Scotland in the mid 70s and his accent hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

As for friendly French...I don't find them the friendliest unless we are with our friend who lives there. I still love France.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 27, 2016)

We found the younger people in France friendly but the older people seemed to be less welcoming.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

I hate everyone, regardless of their nationality.

Saves a lot of time that way.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I hate everyone, regardless of their nationality.
> 
> Saves a lot of time that way.



Here we have that NY sense of humour again :grin:


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

infoman said:


> I am not being critical,but I wish we had a similar forum for those based in the U.K.
> Can any one based in the U.K. point me in the direction of a senior citizen forum/message board?
> Thanks in advance.



There are a few UK forums for over 50s but I haven't found them particularly good. There is one in particular where the ADMIN is always pestering people for donations in a way which could be describe as harassment, imo!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 27, 2016)

"Let's amend rude to hostile.."

Oh come on.

Don't be so damned precious.

It's the world's God given right to be rude and hostile to Americans, particularly if you've been the recipient of large amounts of aid!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Laurie, some may not understand your sense of humour. Lolol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

It is generally conceded that Americans are the nicest people on the face of the earth...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is generally conceded that Americans are the nicest people on the face of the earth...



Is it? You do surprise me! I have never been to the US, but I know lots of people who have, including my children, and they tell a rather different tale. I am sure there are some very pleasant Americans out there, it is the hateful ones like Trump who give the good ones a bad name!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is generally conceded that Americans are the nicest people on the face of the earth...



By whom?

I can't count the number of people in the UK, Australia, the Netherlands who've said to me they were surprised when they visited the US to find out how friendly the people were.   So that means people assume they (we) aren't.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I hate everyone, regardless of their nationality.
> 
> Saves a lot of time that way.



youre too lazy to hate everyone...lol..:darth:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is generally conceded that Americans are the nicest people on the face of the earth...



Good luck with that Ralphy..I think the jury is still out on that one....wayyyyy out..:3stooges:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> youre too lazy to hate everyone...lol..:darth:



Okay, then, let's just say I don't like anyone. That takes less energy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

It is conceded by those who count that we are the nicest people, my friends and relatives...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is conceded by those who count that we are the nicest people, my friends and relatives...


:clap::cheers:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2016)

Sometimes people use "I have a different sense of humor" as a euphemism for "I can say any damn thing I choose, no matter how hurtful,  so long as I claim to be joking"


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Sometimes people use "I have a different sense of humor" as a euphemism for "I can say any damn thing I choose, no matter how hurtful,  so long as I claim to be joking"



Yes, but I can confirm that the Scots, English and Irish have a sense of humour that often comes off as cruel.  Anything for a laugh is their motto.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Sometimes the Canucks also Annie. We have an edge to our humour. Also, irony is a national pastime, not always appreciated by people in other countries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sometimes the Canucks also Annie. We have an edge to our humour. Also, irony is a national pastime, not always appreciated by people in other countries.



Understand!  My husband doesn't judge anyone by the country they come from but he's equal opportunity and makes fun of people from every country, etc for a laugh.  Scots love, love, love to laugh.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sometimes the Canucks also Annie. We have an edge to our humour. Also, irony is a national pastime, not always appreciated by people in other countries.



Well Canada has sent us excellent comedians...Mike Myers, Dan Ackroyd, John Candy...on and on.  We used to watch Second City..just loved it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Well Canada has sent us excellent comedians...Mike Myers, Dan Ackroyd, John Candy...on and on.  We used to watch Second City..just loved it.



Yes, they have many great comedians, actors, news people.

I love the film Canadian Bacon!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

I am not in the least patriotic, which as the expression goes, 'is the last bastion of a scoundrel'. I am glad that the UK, is not a flag waving country, on the whole. I like living here as I am used to it, and wouldn't wish to go back to my pleasant home island, which I left nearly 47 years, when I married.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I am not in the least patriotic, which as the expression goes, 'is the last bastion of a scoundrel'. I am glad that the UK, is not a flag waving country, on the whole. I like living here as I am used to it, and wouldn't wish to go back to my pleasant home island, which I left nearly 47 years, when I married.



Which island do you come from?

And Scotland is a bit of a flag waving country which I like.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! I loved the comedians and the film also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad you furriners have some talent, though limited...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

I love my country's flag. It is unique. I am patriotic, but not nationalistic.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

One of my sisters and her husband like flags, they collect one from each of the many countries they have visited over the years, and fly a different one from their flagpole on a regular basis, crazy or what?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks guys! I loved the comedians and the film also.



I had to explain the film to my hubby.  He didn't quite get it.  The US starting a war with Canada is totally ridiculous.  I mean...who hates Canadians??!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

We don't hate them, but they had better not mess with us...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love my country's flag. It is unique. I am patriotic, but not nationalistic.




I am patriotic.  I love the US.  I love the UK but love Scotland the most and would like to see her independent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> We don't hate them, but they had better not mess with us...



Aye, because they will kick your a**!!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I am patriotic.  I love the US.  I love the UK but love Scotland the most and would like to see her independent.



I think Scotland going it alone would be a crazy idea. The UK is far too small to break up, 'united we stand, divided we fall'. We would also be mad to leave the EU, imo.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Glad you furriners have some talent, though limited...



This is Ralphy.
Ralphy is funny.
Ralphy should teach Canadians on how to be funny.
Ralphy would be a great teacher.
Be like Ralphy.


Ameriscot,we are probably thought of as the weak part of America,lmao


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, I  many imitate me but nobody can match the original...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I  many imitate me but nobody can match the original...



I don't doubt that one bit.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

There is a PBS show called American Masters.  Look for me to be on it soon...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> There is a PBS show called American Masters.  Look for me to be on it soon...



I watch that,because I want to learn from the best..
Let me know when you will be on...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Depends upon when I die as they want the full life story and all of the achievements...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

If I don't see you around here,I will go look for you there...


----------



## Arachne (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is generally conceded that Americans are the nicest people on the face of the earth...


 But look at us we are the nicest hehe  http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150311-can-canada-teach-the-rest-of-us-to-be-nicer


----------



## Laurie (Jan 27, 2016)

To know a pep[le you must meet them on their own ground.  I would hate to think that that Americans judge Brits on the ones that go to Disneyland, any more than I judge  Germans by the ones who scatter their yowels over the sun loungers at Marbella.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2016)

I understand that... but it tends to be human nature doesn't it...  to judge an entire group by the actions of a few..   I'll be the first to admit that after my horrible experience on that UK forum I was a bit touchy about anything written by a Brit on this forum...   I have since gotten over that.. but it happens..


----------



## Bee (Jan 27, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I understand that... but it tends to be human nature doesn't it...  to judge an entire group by the actions of a few..   _*I'll be the first to admit that after my horrible experience on that UK forum I was a bit touchy about anything written by a Brit on this forum.*_..   I have since gotten over that.. but it happens..



Errmmm yes I do remember that QS.:bigwink::lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I think Scotland going it alone would be a crazy idea. The UK is far too small to break up, 'united we stand, divided we fall'. We would also be mad to leave the EU, imo.



Scotland can survive on its own.  And when the UK votes to leave the EU which is insane, Scotland will have another independence vote and will be able to stay in the EU on its own.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> This is Ralphy.
> Ralphy is funny.
> Ralphy should teach Canadians on how to be funny.
> Ralphy would be a great teacher.
> ...



Yes, a lot of the world is sadly ignorant of geography.  Look at all the people that call the UK or Great Britian 'England' and think Scotland is just a county in England.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

okay..I know many of you want to know more about California..so here's a map for you beginners..


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2016)

:lol: love it.

I missed the tiny foxes. Might come back for another look. :grin:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

Karen99, so where are the Carl's Jrs on that map? (. . . mouth watering)


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Karen99, so where are the Carl's Jrs on that map? (. . . mouth watering)



lol..Apple..just about EVERYWHERE..and their biscuits are Yum in the morning


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

> their biscuits are Yum in the morning



I might consider trading White Castles for Carl’s Jr, but a lot of east coast/midwest (esp Ohio) folks would hire a hitman. Besides, I secretly like the little greasy, smelly burgers in the cute little white box. :grin:


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2016)

We have Carl's Jr. Here in Texas as well.  I love their crunchy fried zucchini.  It's not worth it to fix them just for myself.  Just one order fills me up.  I have to have some about once a week. :wave:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll have to try that, Ina . We get coupons in the mail all the time.  My splurge is their biscuits and gravy once a month maybe.  I know how to make all that but don't anymore cause we don't need it...and getting just one biscuit is plenty.  I love, love zucchini too. :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

Popeye's mashed potatoes and Cajun gravy...whoooohooooo


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

> crunchy fried zucchini



Sounds tasty. I'd probably like it.


----------



## Linda (Jan 28, 2016)

We get the fried zucchini and then dip it in ranch dip.  My husband always tells them we need 2 packets of the dip.  I think Hardeys is the same as Carl's Jr. in some states.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, a lot of the world is sadly ignorant of geography.  Look at all the people that call the UK or Great Britian 'England' and think Scotland is just a county in England.



And the people who say Great Britain when they mean the UK!

Great Britain is just the big island (and that is what the "Great" refers to, not past world influence, as in Great Barrier Reef), and does not include Ulster, ot any of the smaller islands.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

Laurie said:


> And the people who say Great Britain when they mean the UK!
> 
> Great Britain is just the big island (and that is what the "Great" refers to, not past world influence, as in Great Barrier Reef), and does not include Ulster, ot any of the smaller islands.



The one I hear the most is people calling the entire nation 'England'.   And it's not just Americans who do it, I've heard some Dutch people.  I've been asked by my family why I sometimes say Britain and sometimes say UK.  They don't know the difference, and they are not alone.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2016)

I did subscribe to 'THAT' forum as Quicksilver described it,  but I gave up as it seemed to be getting increasingly left wing and used by some as little more than a government bashing board.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The one I hear the most is people calling the entire nation 'England'.   And it's not just Americans who do it, I've heard some Dutch people.  I've been asked by my family why I sometimes say Britain and sometimes say UK.  They don't know the difference, and they are not alone.



You're spot on, Ameriscot.  The UK has four quite different countries - England Scotland Wales & N.Ireland.  Great Britain is the Island consisting of  England, Scotland & Wales.  There are also a number of islands  which have a different status  eg Isle of Man 
which  is a self-governing British Crown dependency.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> You're spot on, Ameriscot.  The UK has four quite different countries - England Scotland Wales & N.Ireland.  Great Britain is the Island consisting of  England, Scotland & Wales.  There are also a number of islands  which have a different status  eg Isle of Man
> which  is a self-governing British Crown dependency.



The Channel Islands are also a Crown dependency but not part of the EU.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 28, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> You're spot on, Ameriscot.  The UK has four quite different countries - England Scotland Wales & N.Ireland.  Great Britain is the Island consisting of  England, Scotland & Wales.  There are also a number of islands  which have a different status  eg Isle of Man
> which  is a self-governing British Crown dependency.



Is there an easy way to remember this? I've been educated many times on this forum alone, but I will forget everything after a while, it's always very confusing to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Is there an easy way to remember this? I've been educated many times on this forum alone, but I will forget everything after a while, it's always very confusing to me.



I'll admit to ignorance about the status of the islands, but..

England + Scotland + Wales =  Great Britain
Great Britain + Northern Ireland = United Kingdom

British Isles is a geographic term only and includes the UK plus the Republic of Ireland and all islands.

People in Great Britain are British.  The term British always seems to be used to mean English, but in fact the Welsh and Scots are also British.  But they prefer to call themselves Welsh and Scottish.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll admit to ignorance about the status of the islands, but..
> 
> England + Scotland + Wales =  Great Britain
> Great Britain + Northern Ireland = United Kingdom
> ...



That about sums it up!

(But perhaps only until after our election!  Will you be back for that?)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

Laurie said:


> That about sums it up!
> 
> (But perhaps only until after our election!  Will you be back for that?)



Yes, I'll be back.  I never miss elections.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2016)

Not forgetting that many N.Ireland residents very much consider themselves to be British.  At the opposite ends of the British Isles, the Channel Islands lie very close to France and The Shetland Islands (never say The Shetlands) are close to Scandanavia.  These islands have, respectively, a lot of French and Norse influences in their culture and language.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Scotland can survive on its own.  And when the UK votes to leave the EU which is insane, Scotland will have another independence vote and will be able to stay in the EU on its own.



I very much doubt Scotland can survive on its own.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I very much doubt Scotland can survive on its own.



I disagree.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I disagree.



No problem, we will have to agree to differ. My son-in-law is a Scot, and I have an aunt by marriage who is also Scottish, they think Scotland would be crazy to leave the union.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I very much doubt Scotland can survive on its own.



If Malta can do it why not Scotland?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2016)

Two questions : 
1. Should Scotland be independent ?  Possibly yes and although there would be a lot of pain initially, it could well be worth it.
2. Would I like a Scotland as proposed by the SNP ?  No way! They would compromise the security of the British Isles.

But let's not completely deviate from the original topic.  If there's another referendum, we can talk about it then.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2016)

"Would I like a Scotland as proposed by the SNP "

And there you have the typical obfuscation  beloved of the unionists.

A vote for independence does not mean a vote for the SNP.

In fact, in every election since the 60s, except the last one,  Scotland has voted for a Labour government, but has had to accept whatever the larger English population chose.

A vote for independence is a vote for a government of Scotland's  choosing, and that would almost certainly be a Labour one.   

In fact, in the event of independence the SNP would disappear, as it would have no reason to exist.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2016)

You're quite right in what you say, Laurie.  However, I think in the mind of many people, they are voting for SNP's vision of an independent Scotland.  Post independence, the political map would be very different to what it is today.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Much of Canada was settled by Scottish pioneers . Wow were they tough. Never underestimate the tenacity and courage of the Scottish people. Idominatable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

I voted yes in the referendum and will do so again. I voted SNP in the last election even though I'm a card carrying member of the Labour party.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Much of Canada was settled by Scottish pioneers . Wow were they tough. Never underestimate the tenacity and courage of the Scottish people. Idominatable.



How true!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a friend of Scottish background. Years ago, his grandfather was a United Church minister on the island! Close to where I live.. When he was introduced to the paramount chief of the local  First Nation tribe, the chief suggested they go out for a run. 

The minister agreed. Much of the terrain is very hilly. The minister was a former marathon runner. He kept pace with the chief for miles, thereby earning his respect, and permission to minister to his people.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I voted yes in the referendum and will do so again. I voted SNP in the last election even though I'm a card carrying member of the Labour party.



Very similar, except that I'm a card carrying Tory, a founder member of the Vermin Club

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermin_Club

as was Margaret I believe!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Very similar, except that I'm a card carrying Tory, a founder member of the Vermin Club
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermin_Club
> 
> as was Margaret I believe!



You're certainly in the minority in Scotland!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2016)

And in my native Wales

They haven't voted anything bur Labour for more than a century!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2016)

It's another Tory household here, as it was when we lived in Hampshire.   The Conservatives put up a good show here in N. Aberdeenshire, but I'm disappointed with then nationally. 
When I was in work, one of my managers was the drummer for 'Screaming' Lord Sutch.  Now there was a politician I would have been happy to vote for.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Why was he called screaming? Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2016)

Read all about him at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screaming_Lord_Sutch

My manager said that they would carry him on stage in a coffin and set it on the floor.   He would then burst out, dressed as Dracula, and start his performance.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Much of Canada was settled by Scottish pioneers . Wow were they tough. Never underestimate the tenacity and courage of the Scottish people. Idominatable.



Much of the Appalachians and Smokies here in the US were settled by Scottish pioneers.  Tough doesn't even start to describe them.  You had to be tough to survive in the mountains.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

jujube said:


> Much of the Appalachians and Smokies here in the US were settled by Scottish pioneers.  Tough doesn't even start to describe them.  You had to be tough to survive in the mountains.



Many came through Cape Fear, Wilmington NC.  Also lots in the NC mountains.


----------

